# EasyCut Studio Introduces New EasyCut Pro for Windows and Mac OS



## xingywl (May 9, 2016)

NEW YORK, N.Y., OCT. 12, 2019 – EasyCut Studio, the global leader in Print and Cut solutions, today announced the launch of EasyCut Pro. The next generation of print and sign-making software is here! Pro version comes with further features such as Print+Cut, cut end action, 3D extrude effect, cut by color, weeding, tiling, duplicate cutting, and many other amazing options. It offers the total solution for design, print, print-and-cut and direct-to-vinyl production workflow.

EasyCut Pro is the professional and full-featured sign-making software on market today. It combines highly intuitive user interface, and advanced cutting features that takes sign making to the next level. EasyCut Pro makes it possible for anyone to create high quality, printer-ready signs and decals in just minutes whether you are an experienced graphic designer, or this is your first time.

“We have many years’ experience in the signage industry which was well leveraged to develop the professional and easy to use sign-making programs.” said Eric Johnson, EasyCut’s Marketing Director. “EasyCut Pro is a natural extension of our 
current family of vinyl cutting applications. This new app gives our worldwide customers a choice for more advanced Print and Cut technology.”

There are over 600 different vinyl cutters supported from GCC, USCutter, Roland, Mutoh, UKCutter, AnaGraph, Graphtec, Secabo, Silhouette, Summa, Refine, Kasa, Skycut, Seiki, Signkey, PixMax, Seiki, Rabbit, Bridge, Kasa, Liyu, Redsail, Bascocut, Foison, TENETH, Creation Pcut, Saga, HobbyCut, VEVOR, Vinyl Systems, JSI, Vevor, Vicsign, Vinyl Express and etc.


With the release of EasyCut Pro 5.1.01, new features include:

1. Contour Cutting (Print and Cut). 
2. Cut end action options to rewind, advance a specified amount or do nothing.
3. Export as PDF added: vector and raster images.
4. The tiling feature that separates a design into two or more pieces.
5. Add a Weed Border for vinyl jobs, making it faster to weed the finished design.
6. Automatic color separation.
7. Cut each color separately.
8. Show print margins on the Cutting Mat for currently selected Printer.
9. True for 64-bit support.
10. New cutting plotter models supported.
11. Option to put each individual tile on its own page.
12. Resample setting added to Trace Image.
13. Customize color of mat's background on each page of project.
14. High Pass Filter setting to improve the tracing of some images.
15. Fully compatible with Windows 10 and macOS 10.15 Catalina.
16. Other stability improvements and small bugs fixed.

To learn more about EasyCut Pro, please visit https://www.easycutpro.com/


Pricing and availability: 

EasyCut Pro is available for both Windows and Mac platforms, including the latest Windows 10 and macOS Catalina. A fully functional free trial version may be downloaded from https://www.easycutpro.com/download.html , the full version retails at $199.95. Users who have previously purchased Easy Cut Studio can upgrade for $139.95 USD. Additionally, the program is also available through affiliates, resellers and distributors worldwide.


About EasyCut: 

EasyCut is the leading provider of print & cut graphic solutions for the sign-making industry. our mission is to delight our customers by producing the world’s best large format printing and sign cutting software and all at the lowest possible price. The software is translated into multiple languages and distributed in over 100 countries with a loyal customer base.


### MEDIA ONLY CONTACT: 

Press contact: David Kinney
E-mail: [email protected]
Download of press release images (i.e. boxshot and high resolution screenshots ):
https://www.easycutpro.com/download/EasyCutPro-PressKit.zip 
Website: www.easycutpro.com


----------

